# XML mit Javascript auslesen und per CSS in HTML anzeigen



## Kaysar (2. April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich stehe vor einem kopfzerbrechenden Problem: Ich habe einen div-Container in einer HTML-Datei

```
<div id="content">
      <h1>News</h1>
      <div id="News"></div>
  </div>
```

In den Bereich "News" soll nun ein Artikel aus einer XML-Datei angezeigt werden. Mit XML hatte ich bislang nix am Hut.
Der Inhalt der XML-Datei sieht ungefähr so aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<News>
  <Article Date="31.03.2010">
    <HeadLine>Wie funktioniert die Darstellung eines XML-Dokumentes?</HeadLine>
    <Content>
<p>Die Aufgabe ist, ein XML-Dokument über Javascript auslesen zu lassen und per CSS-Anweisung im definierten DIV-Container der HTML-Seite zur Anzeige
zu bringen. Dabei sollte die Möglichkeit bestehen, durch eine "Vor - Zurück - Navigation" am Ende des jeweiligen Artikels von einem Artikel zum Anderen
springen zu können.</p>
</Content>
  </Article>
  <Article Date="02.04.2010">
    <HeadLine>Ich habe keine Ahnung von XML</HeadLine>
    <Content>
<p>Nach schier unendlicher Suche im Web blieb mir als letzter Versuch mein Hilfeschrei bei www.tutorials.de</p>
</Content>
  </Article></News>
```

Die Aufgabe ist, ein XML-Dokument über Javascript auslesen zu lassen und per CSS-Anweisung im definierten DIV-Container "News" 
der HTML-Seite zur Anzeige zu bringen. Dabei sollte die Möglichkeit bestehen, durch eine "Vor - Zurück - Navigation" am Ende des 
jeweiligen Artikels von einem Artikel zum Anderen springen zu können. Ich komme einfach nicht weiter, habe absolut keinen Plan 
und trete auf der Stelle. Es wäre bestimmt anders einfacher realisierbar, aber es soll genau so, wie beschrieben gemacht werden. 

Ich benötige also einen Javascript-Code zum Auslesen der Artikel aus der XML-Datei und eine CSS-Anweisung zur Darstellung des 
Artikels im DIV-Container.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Maik (2. April 2010)

Hi,

ich denke, dass du mit deinem Anliegen in unserem Fachforum mehr Gehör und eine zügigere Resonanz erfahren wirst, als  in der "Tutorials - Wunschliste", wo die Wartezeit bisweilen etwas länger ins Land ziehen kann, bis ein fachkundiger Nutzer dort von deinem Beitrag Notiz nimmt  

Mit dem naheliegenden  Suchbegriff xml mit javascript auslesen hab ich bei google  doch direkt auf dem Absatz wieder kehrt zurück in unser Forum gemacht ;-)


XML auslesen und in HTML schreiben

Vielleicht hilft dir hier die Empfehlung weiter, JSON zu nutzen? 

Ein weiteres deutschsprachiges  Tutorial mit  praxisnahem Quellcode-Beispiel konnte  ich ebenso  ausfindig machen:  

Ajax Tutorial: JSON statt XML

Zusätzlich kannst du in unserem Forenbereich für  XML-Technologien nach geeigneten Mitteln schauen,  und unsere foreneigene Suchfunktion sollte den einen oder anderen Beitrag  ausfindig machen, der sich in der Vergangenheit mit dieser Aufgabenstellung beschäftigt hat.

Die an- bzw. abschließende CSS-Formatierung der beteiligten HTML-Elemente (<body>, <div>, <h1>, <p>, usw.)  ist hier wohl die leichtere Übung  

mfg Maik


----------



## Kaysar (3. April 2010)

Werde ich doch gleich mal versuchen.

Danke Maik.


----------

